# black & decker smart select multi-sander



## NancyMac (Jun 8, 2011)

I destroyed the cord on my new black & decker smart select multi-sander. I bought a cord, took sander apart, replaced cord. I cannot get it back together for one small black plastic piece that fell out when I opened up the case. It probably goes somewhere close to where a wire spring is located that controls the select switch. Does anyone have a wiring diagram. I have been trying to see where this piece fits for three hours. I need help.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

NancyMac said:


> I destroyed the cord on my new black & decker smart select multi-sander. I bought a cord, took sander apart, replaced cord. I cannot get it back together for one small black plastic piece that fell out when I opened up the case. It probably goes somewhere close to where a wire spring is located that controls the select switch. Does anyone have a wiring diagram. I have been trying to see where this piece fits for three hours. I need help.


Go to dewalt service net dot com...enter your model number in the appropriate box, and you should be able to pull up a copy of the 'exploded art'.
HTH


----------

